# Hashimoto's and Adrenal Fatigue - is there hope?



## anyaya (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi everybody!
I'm new so I might be posting in the wrong place - please feel free to tell me where I really should post if that's the case









I have two children 7 & 4 - a couple of years ago my health went down the tubes : Hashimoto's and Adrenal Fatigue. I was in really bad shape so having more kids was out of the question. NOW I'm feeling like I REALLY want to have another before it's all "said and done". Has anyone out there been in a similar health situation but still able to have a healthy pregnancy? OR even if you haven't been in a similar situation, do you have any advise?


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

i believe that AF can be 'cured' and that Hashimotos can be treated to the point of being able to have children. it just takes concerted effort.

if you talk to your doctor about it, you can come up with a plan. good luck!


----------



## anyaya (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebird* 
i believe that AF can be 'cured' and that Hashimotos can be treated to the point of being able to have children. it just takes concerted effort.

if you talk to your doctor about it, you can come up with a plan. good luck!

Thanks for responding. I have been working with a D.O. ever since the begining... I guess I just wanted to know if anyone had ever had both AF and Hashi while pregnant (or knew of someone) and how did it go? Were there complications during pregnancy? How did the baby do during and after? Am I worrying over nothing? etc etc


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

well something else for you to explore/ look into- there is a strong connection between people who have Hashimoto's and gluten intolerance(celiac's) - oh and I forgot to mention that anemia can be prevalent in these cases as well and it would really contribute to fatigue and shot adrenals...
here is one study but really there are many-

World J Gastroenterol. 2007 Mar 21;13(11):1715-22.

Coeliac disease in Dutch patients with Hashimoto's thyroiditis and vice versa.

Hadithi M, de Boer H, Meijer JW, Willekens F, Kerckhaert JA, Heijmans R, Peña AS, Stehouwer CD, Mulder CJ.

Department of Gastroenterology, Rijnstate Hospital, The Netherlands.
[email protected]

AIM: To define the association between Hashimoto's thyroiditis and coeliac
disease in Dutch patients. METHODS: A total of 104 consecutive patients with
Hashimoto's thyroiditis underwent coeliac serological tests (antigliadins,
transglutaminase and endomysium antibodies) and HLA-DQ typing. Small intestinal biopsy was performed when any of coeliac serological tests was positive. On the other hand, 184 patients with coeliac disease were subjected to thyroid biochemical (thyroid stimulating hormone and free thyroxine) and thyroid serological tests (thyroglobulin and thyroid peroxidase antibodies). RESULTS: Of 104 patients with Hashimoto's thyroiditis, sixteen (15%) were positive for coeliac serology and five patients with documented villous atrophy were diagnosed with coeliac disease (4.8%; 95% CI 0.7-8.9). HLA-DQ2 (and/or -DQ8) was present in
all the five and 53 patients with Hashimoto's thyroiditis (50%; 95% CI 43-62). Of 184 patients with coeliac disease, 39 (21%) were positive for thyroid serology. Based on thyroid biochemistry, the 39 patients were subclassified into euthyroidism in ten (5%; 95% CI 2-9), subclinical hypothyroidism in seven (3.8%; 95% CI 1.8-7.6), and overt hypothyroidism (Hashimoto's thyroiditis) in 22 (12%; 95% CI 8-16). Moreover, four patients with coeliac disease had Graves' disease(2%; 95% CI 0.8-5) and one patient had post-partum thyroiditis. CONCLUSION: The data from a Dutch population confirm the association between Hashimoto's thyroiditis and coeliac disease. Screening patients with Hashimoto's thyroiditis for coeliac disease and vice versa is recommended.

PMID: 17461476 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

I have Hashimoto's, but I didn't find out about it until my last baby was 3 months old. It sure explained how dang tired I was! I also struggle with anemia, especially during pregnancy. Anyway, my endocrinologist said that it was important to make sure my thyroid levels were in a good range before getting pregnant (they're good now--I've been on Synthroid for 8 months) and that I would need to get my levels checked regularly during the pregnancy. She has told me several times that if I get pregnant, I need to get my levels checked ASAP because low levels can cause miscarriage. I don't know if we'll have any more (we've got 5), but she definitely made it seem doable.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

I only suspect I have adrenal fatigue but most definitely I have Hashimoto's and have for many years, long prior to my first pregnancy. I take Synthroid and have for years. My first pregnancy my tsh levels were monitored and my dosage never needed adjustment. Completely normal pregnancy. My DD is perfect if I do say so myself! However, after birth my dosage has gone up and up and up. I don't know if there is a connection. I'm now on my second pregnancy and I had my levels checked and they seem to have stabilized. I'm not celiac; I've been tested. After this one I will be aggressively addressing the AF issue.

Good luck! I think as long as you have a careful practitioner you will be fine.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

note the various ways they did the testing during that study because no one way finds all the cases of celiacs - the best way to find out if it makes a difference is to just stop eating gluten foods

additionally synthroid does not cover all the thyroid bases- what are your T4 levels?
and even with thyroid replacement you may very well need to be taking a sublingual B12 supplement because intrinisic factor is altered --


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, you really ought to check out the two threads in health and healing... one is mine about my story and my cure and the other is THE Iodine Thread that was started because of my thread.

People suffering from ANY thyroid condition also suffers adrenal fatigue whether it be mild or more extreme, and the actual cause of ANY thyroid problem is a deficiency in iodine, which is caused by the poisoning of fluoride, bromide, chlorine, soy (goitrogen), mercury, lead and arsenic. I have a website dedicated to the education of thyroid conditions and iodine importance, just pm for it as I cannot post it.

You can reverse your condition (as well as many others you aren't even aware of as being connected) with simply supplementation that will cost you less that $20 a month. Just to give you an idea....

I reversed my hypothyroidism, pcos, sugar addiction, weight problems, PPD, intollerance to cold, anxiety attacks, no longer get sick except once or twice a year and reduced breast size by one cup...

My husband reversed his hyperthyroidism, anxiety attacks, weight problems, narcolepsy, knees that constantly popped out of joint, sore feet and salt addiction.

My mother reversed her hypothyroidism, fibrocystic breast disease, insomnia, lost weight, reduced sweet cravings, improved memory...

My sister, lost weight, reversed her asthma, depression, also had a problem with knees popping out of joint but no more and increased energy.

I know many more people that have begun supplementing because of the succes we've had and they all have similar stories to tell.

BTW I am not selling anything, just trying to spread the news that you CAN get better and never feel this way again, it's amazing how much lack of iodine wreaks havoc on your whole body!


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

Christsavesall:

Not to be argumentative, but it is true that the ONLY cause for thyroid problems is an iodine insufficiency. There are others, not common, but still need to be investigated and r/o. For example, I have a pituitary tumor which is actually pretty common, thought to be up to 1/5 of the population, yet without the "traditional" symptoms, it's often overlooked. It can't even be seen on a brain MRI without the contrast and pituitary slices. Yet, it most definitely causes thyroid problems, problems in the pituitary gland will result in problems in the thyroid gland.

Other causes: trauma (ANY damage to the brain can also damage the pituitary tumor or hypothalamus, even "white matter changes" can be significant depending on where they are, car accidents with whiplash or hitting your head can be a cause, as can any event that led to a concussion), thyroid tumors or cysts, MEN's, even some other obsure diseases like ehlers danlos syndrome, a genetic disease, and a bunch of others, which is when you get problems with multiple tumors in the endocrine system, Sheehan's syndrome, which is when you have excessive bleeding at birth, addisons disease, adrenal tumors (again, not common, but much more common than previously thought), starvation, and a bunch of others.

I developed hashimotos and other autoimmune disease years ago but no one thought to even look at my brain or pituitary tumor until I began sleeping poorly. A sleep study showed my brain woke itself up (even though I also have restless legs, thought sometimes to be caused by a nutritional deficiency, now the gene is close to being isolated and I already know I have it through gene testing!) 116 times in 6 hours! This led to the discovery of the tumor. A few weeks later I began to get so sleepy I couldn't function, which led to hospitalization and discovery of "secondary adrenal insufficiency". Now, the thought is I might have both adrenal insufficiency/fatigue alternating with cushings disease, but it's hard to find a good doctor that I can afford and get to without extensive traveling!

The best site for thyroid problems is stopthethryoidmadness.org (or com, can't remember).

the best site for adrenal fatigue is Dr. Wilson? now, all of a sudden I can't remember his name, but he wrote a book, has a problem with supplements, which I am going to try as soon as my husband gets paid. I'll have to fight the book....

There is hope and recovery involves nutrition, supplements, extensive testing, exercise, and a lifestyle change. I have had to make hard changes in my life to try to not stress the adrenals, being a mom of 5 and a homebirth midwife means I feel stressed most of the time! I'm not doing all I should, seems that when you are tired all the time what might seem easy on paper, like good nutrition, taking a walk daily, enough sleep, just doesn't get done...


----------



## anyaya (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you all for taking the time to share with me. You'll never know how much I appreciate all of your efforts, leads and information. Sometimes I feel like I'm an army of ONE fighting a battle with an enemy that I can't see just FEEL! So thank you thank you for letting me in on your own personal experiences and making me feel like I'm not alone







:


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggi315* 
Christsavesall:

Not to be argumentative, but it is true that the ONLY cause for thyroid problems is an iodine insufficiency. There are others, not common, but still need to be investigated and r/o. For example, I have a pituitary tumor which is actually pretty common, thought to be up to 1/5 of the population, yet without the "traditional" symptoms, it's often overlooked. It can't even be seen on a brain MRI without the contrast and pituitary slices. Yet, it most definitely causes thyroid problems, problems in the pituitary gland will result in problems in the thyroid gland.

Other causes: trauma (ANY damage to the brain can also damage the pituitary tumor or hypothalamus, even "white matter changes" can be significant depending on where they are, car accidents with whiplash or hitting your head can be a cause, as can any event that led to a concussion), thyroid tumors or cysts, MEN's, even some other obsure diseases like ehlers danlos syndrome, a genetic disease, and a bunch of others, which is when you get problems with multiple tumors in the endocrine system, Sheehan's syndrome, which is when you have excessive bleeding at birth, addisons disease, adrenal tumors (again, not common, but much more common than previously thought), starvation, and a bunch of others.

I developed hashimotos and other autoimmune disease years ago but no one thought to even look at my brain or pituitary tumor until I began sleeping poorly. A sleep study showed my brain woke itself up (even though I also have restless legs, thought sometimes to be caused by a nutritional deficiency, now the gene is close to being isolated and I already know I have it through gene testing!) 116 times in 6 hours! This led to the discovery of the tumor. A few weeks later I began to get so sleepy I couldn't function, which led to hospitalization and discovery of "secondary adrenal insufficiency". Now, the thought is I might have both adrenal insufficiency/fatigue alternating with cushings disease, but it's hard to find a good doctor that I can afford and get to without extensive traveling!

The best site for thyroid problems is stopthethryoidmadness.org (or com, can't remember).

the best site for adrenal fatigue is Dr. Wilson? now, all of a sudden I can't remember his name, but he wrote a book, has a problem with supplements, which I am going to try as soon as my husband gets paid. I'll have to fight the book....

There is hope and recovery involves nutrition, supplements, extensive testing, exercise, and a lifestyle change. I have had to make hard changes in my life to try to not stress the adrenals, being a mom of 5 and a homebirth midwife means I feel stressed most of the time! I'm not doing all I should, seems that when you are tired all the time what might seem easy on paper, like good nutrition, taking a walk daily, enough sleep, just doesn't get done...

Hi Maggi,

I'm not trying to be argumentative either... but I'm not surprised that they've been able to detect an actual gene as iodine deficiency didn't simply start when you were born, while you were being created in the womb and even before as sperm and egg you inherit the deficiency or poison that your parents have been exposed to and not just in your parents lifetime but what they acquired from their parents and so on.... The problem is that 95% of the US population is iodine deficient, basically if you don't supplement, you ARE deficient. Many things contribute to a persons deficiency ranging from what you inherit from your parents to something you ate that had bromide in it 30 years ago to how easily a person stresses.

A pituitary tumor is caused by lack of iodine, any tumor or cancer is, our bodies are under constant attack by the foods we eat that are processed with chemicals, the vaccines that are supposed to help us, dental visits that poison us with mercury, the "treated" tap water and sometimes bottled water we drink, I mean the list goes on and on. People don't get the proper amounts of vitamins and minerals because they go by the RDA standard which doesnt take into account the additional amounts you need to counteract the barrage of chemicals and heavy metals. It's like taking your car in to a mechanic, you are taking it in for the really big obvious thing but once that is fixed you start noticing that there are other things wrong with it that weren't so obvious before... if you go back to the first thing that had a problem you find that because that was not working properly it caused problem #2 and then problem #2 perhaps combined with number #1 caused problem #3 and #4...
Your whole body requires iodine, not just your thyroid (although it does play a HUGE role in your body), you skin needs iodine, your eyes, your gut, your teeth... iodine should be in every cell of your body. When you are deficient, especially because of being poisoned by bromide or fluoride, they take the place of iodine in your body because they are all halogens and your body can't tell the difference.

You also mentioned trauma and other diseases or conditions.... first trauma would play a role, once you are already having thyroid problems which basically your thyroid is working overtime filtering your blood to find the iodine it needs to continue functioning, your adrenals are there trying to pick up the slack and pumping adrenaline constantly just to keep you functioning so when something stressful or traumatic happens they have little ability, if any, at this point to provide the additional adrenaline for the moment and they have a moment of giving up. Really it's just one thing after another, your situation isn't that different at all, it began mild and slowly crept up on you and when you noticed it your body was deteriorating so fast (literally your thyroid atrophies) that your symptoms were getting worse faster and faster.

Other conditions or diseases play their own role because as I mentioned in the previous paragraph, those conditions or diseases are actually caused directly or indirectly by a vitamin or mineral deficiency (generally iodine).

I'm glad you are looking into supplementation when you have the chance, it really is no cost compared to the cost of doctor visits or "meds" to try and help you feel better, not to mention actually be able to feel healthy again and do things you haven't been able to do in a long time.

When you do get your supplements be sure to do some thorough research on iodine as that is truly the MOST important one to be getting. Good info about iodine is hard to find, a lot of doctors today don't have the education to know about iodine so you will find a lot of iodophobia (people that are afraid of iodine), that's why I made my site, it has tons of links to studies done that not only promote iodine but high doses of it.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

Do you have any references about pituitary tumors being caused by lack of iodide? I would guess that tumors that arise during the fetal development stage are from our parents being iodide deficient?

The pituitary rates are the same in all countries, not just the US. I don't know how much iodide is in other countries, but I would think countries that eat alot of sea food would have better iodide rates? Yes, even in those countries the rate of pituitary tumors remains constant.

If you have some references that would be great. I am in school and basically just doing project and reports. I will be doing a powerpoint on pituitary tumors and treatment so any references would be great. There are two kinds of pit tumors, one arises from actual brain tissue and the other is pituitary tissue. Do you have any references that supplementation can shrink tumors?

Also, do you have any references or information on cushings disease and iodide? That's a big problem for people with pit tumors and one that can easily be monitored after taking supplements, either blood or saliva. Thanks!

Thanks for all the info, can you pm me your site? Is that allowed? All of this info will help with my power point!

Also, what kind of iodide supplementation do you recommend? I'm sure they all aren't the same as with any supplementation...I would be more than willing to try it and avoid surgery if possible..


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

so there are areas of increased incidence of pituitary tumors and populations- with guesses that it is linked to radiation exposure, or genetic... the search I did on pub med was "prevalence of pituitary tumors" came up with 67 results.... I am going to have to chop up this abstract as well but you can have a little look at a cluster they found in California...

1: Cancer Detect Prev. 2009;32(5-6):363-71.

Epidemiology of primary brain tumors in the Middle Eastern population in
California, USA 2001-2005.

Nasseri K, Mills JR.

Public Health Institute, California Cancer Registry, California, USA.
[email protected]

>>>>>>>>> clip>>>>>>>>METHODS: ME cases were identified by surname in the California cancer registry and ME population estimates were based on ancestry. Data for 683 cases of primary brain tumors (429 benign, 238 malignant, 16 uncertain) in the ME and 15,589 cases (8352 benign, 6812 malignant, 425 uncertain) in the NHNMW were available for this study. RESULTS: ME patients were significantly (p < 0.05) younger and their age-adjusted incidence rates per100,000 for benign tumors of 10.0 in men and 17.6 in women were higher than similar rates of 7.3 and 10.6 in the NHNMW group (p < 0.05). Rates for malignant tumors were similar. >>>>>> clip>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
study presents a significantly high incidence of benign meningioma in the ME
population in California. This may be due to higher susceptibility or exposure of this ethnic group to the risk factor(s) for this neoplasm. Considering the
reported causal association of benign meningioma with childhood radiation
exposure from Israel, exposure to this risk factor in this ethnic group needs to be evaluated in future studies.

PMID: 19588542 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

the main thing during pregnancy is monitoring thyroid function throughout. it's good to talk to your doctor about your plans so that you can create a game-plan for it.

i know a lot of people who have hashimotos (among other thyroid conditions) who have successful pregnancies. it just takes more planning and work with your doctor.

(that is, assuming you don't find an alternative teratment that heals the problem entirely.)


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggi315* 
Do you have any references about pituitary tumors being caused by lack of iodide? I would guess that tumors that arise during the fetal development stage are from our parents being iodide deficient?

The pituitary rates are the same in all countries, not just the US. I don't know how much iodide is in other countries, but I would think countries that eat alot of sea food would have better iodide rates? Yes, even in those countries the rate of pituitary tumors remains constant.

If you have some references that would be great. I am in school and basically just doing project and reports. I will be doing a powerpoint on pituitary tumors and treatment so any references would be great. There are two kinds of pit tumors, one arises from actual brain tissue and the other is pituitary tissue. Do you have any references that supplementation can shrink tumors?

Also, do you have any references or information on cushings disease and iodide? That's a big problem for people with pit tumors and one that can easily be monitored after taking supplements, either blood or saliva. Thanks!

Thanks for all the info, can you pm me your site? Is that allowed? All of this info will help with my power point!

Also, what kind of iodide supplementation do you recommend? I'm sure they all aren't the same as with any supplementation...I would be more than willing to try it and avoid surgery if possible..

Some info, especially about iodine deficiency is particularly hard to come by and requires lots of research and the right search terms to find it. Here are a few links that may help....


----------

